# Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000



## Tino (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mir diese Rolle gerade gekauft und dachte mir,sie hier doch vorstellen zu können.

Vielleicht hat sich der ein oder andere in die Rolle verguckt und möchte ne erste Meinung zu dieser Rolle.

Ich brauchte ne neue fürs Salzwasser und dann hab ich die neue Daiwa Caldia entdeckt.

Mein Eindruck von dieser Rolle ist einfach umwerfend.

Das Design ist absolut gelungen (pers. Geschmack).Als ich sie auspackte war ich sehr angenehm überrascht,was dort im Karton blinzelte.
Dann hab ich die Kurbel angeschraubt,die sehr satt fasste (absolut kein Spiel) und auf eine Gummidichtung auflag.


Sie läuft sehr rund und angenehm weich und das mit einem sehr leichten Gewicht. ( 260 gr. nachgewogen)

Alles in allem ist diese Rolle absolut spitzenmässig verarbeitet,was die Fertigungstoleranzen betrifft.
Kein wackeln oder klappern in der gesamten Rolle.

Der Höhepunkt von Daiwa,gewollt oder auch nicht,die Spulen der ersten Caldia passen wie original.
Ich kann allerdngs nichts zum Spulenbild sagen,da ich die Spule nur angepasst habe.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## janko (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

was kost´n das gute stück und wo werden sie produziert ??


----------



## Donald84 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

und wie wird die kurbel angeschraubt? direkt wie bei stella/TP oder von der anderen seite mit einer "mutter" wie bei der Caldia 3000X?


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Die 3000er  kostet knapp 248€ und ist Made in China. Die Kurbel wird direkt angeschraubt. Die Kurbelachse ist also fest integriert.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*



Tino schrieb:


> Die 3000er  kostet knapp 248€ und ist Made in China. Die Kurbel wird direkt angeschraubt. Die Kurbelachse ist also fest integriert.



http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/homepage/daiwa-caldia-3000.html


229 €:m


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt auf eine Spule eine 0,16 GTM von Stroft aufgespult.

500m gehen genau rauf und zum Wickelbild hab ich zwei Fotos mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hallo Tino,#h

Schnurverlegung sieht super aus.#6
Aber hast du allen Ernstes wirklich 500m auf eine Spule
gerödelt? Wenn ja,sag mal weshalb.:m


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Ja ich habe die ganze Spule raufgejodelt.

Wenn ich nen Rest von ca. 200 m habe ,findet man den eh nicht wieder wenn man ihn braucht.Liegt eh nur rum.
Sollte die Schnur Alterungserscheinungen haben, drehe ich die gesamte Schnur auf der Spule um und schon hab ich nagelneue Schnur wieder drauf.

Ich füttere nur was drunter,wenn es teure Schnur ist.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hey Tino, #h

sieht wirklich sehr schön aus das Teil. :m
Und der Preis,.... na ja. |rolleyes
Das Äußere erinnert mich doch sehr an meine Shimano Twin Power FA. Allerdings scheint der Bügel bei Deiner Rolle etwas dicker zu sein.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und vor allem Erfolg mit dem guten Teil.
Meine Combo, bestehend aus der Twin Power 5000 FA und der BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout hat als "Einstand" damals eine 74-er in den Kescher befördert. :m

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Tino (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hallo Rolf

Ich hoffe auch das diese Rolle ihr Geld wert ist und einige Jahre mich an und in die Ostsee begleiten wird.

Zum Mefo-angeln hab ich sie aber nicht,sie ist zum Horniangeln.


Aber ein 74 er Horni sollte locker drin sein.


----------



## dauerschneider (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

@tino

ist zwar die "alte" Caldia, aber wie du siehst eignet sie sich ganz gut zum horniangeln


----------



## Tino (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Die ''alte '' hab ich noch zum Mefo angeln.Die läuft wie am ersten Tag.

Die neue hat mir so gut gefallen das ich sie an meiner entfremdeten neuen Hornirute ( Shimano Speedmaster Match Dyna Balance Biofibre) ranbasteln musste.

Die Rute hab ich optimiert indem ich sie einfach etwas gekürzt habe ,damit Sbiros in 25-30 gr. gut zu feuern sind.

Die ist jetzt ca. 4,20m lang und herrlich für lange Vorfächer beim Watangeln.


----------



## Donald84 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Danke für die Info!

ich fische die caldia 3000X seit einem jahr und kann die positiven berichte nur bestätigen: ich gehe nicht schonend mit ihr um und trotz unzähliger hänger etc sie läuft noch wie am 1. tag. 
sie hat mMn nur einen nachteil:
sie ist mit 320g relativ schwer. aber vll. ist das auch ihr vorteil

ich spiele aber auch mit dem gedanken mir die neue caldia zu holen. sieht toll aus und gewicht ist auch super. würde mich freuen in ein paar wochen/monaten einen erfahrungsbericht zu lesen!


----------



## Tino (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter über diese Rolle berichten.


----------



## wizo (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hey Tino, #h
> 
> sieht wirklich sehr schön aus das Teil. :m
> Und der Preis,.... na ja. |rolleyes
> Allerdings scheint der Bügel bei Deiner Rolle etwas dicker zu sein.



Hallo @Rolf,
Du hast Recht der Bügel den neuen Caldia ist dicker ...
Hier das Statement von Daiwa dazu : 


> Der AirBail Rollenbügel (Patent-Nr. EP1038437B1) ist innen hohl und  somit extrem leicht und aussergewöhnlich stark und biegefest. Die  spezielle, sich verdickende Konstruktion zum Schnurlaufröllchen hin  verhindert die gefürchteten Schnurverwicklungen um den Bügelarm, die die  Spinnfischer in der Vergangenheit so sehr plagten.


Quelle : http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...ucts-knowledge.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10&ovs_page=1

Ich bin auch von dieser neuen Caldia 3000 begeistert #h


----------



## pikepirate (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen "Babe":k 
Ich habe mich auch in die Rolle verliebt, mich dann aber doch für eine Infinity Q Zaion entschieden, die ich für fast den gleichen Preis in der E-Bucht ergattern konnte:g  Das heißt natürlich nicht, daß ich das Interesse an der Caldia verloren habe, daher bin ich auch über Berichte aus der Praxis dankbar. Besonders interessiert es mich wie dieses "Magsealed-System" aus der Certate, sich in der Praxis, besonders in der Wartung, so verhält.

viele Grüße vom Pirat


----------



## Örnie (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hallo Tino !
Du schreibst, dass die Spulen der alten Caldia genau passen.
Ich fische die "alte" Caldia x 2500 / 3000 - Passen die auch ??

Vielen Dank
Örnie


----------



## Tino (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Die Spulen meiner alten 3000 Caldia passen auf die neue 3000 Caldia.


----------



## Tino (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Daiwa Caldia 3000*

Hallo

Nach einigen Einsätzen in der Ostsee ,läuft meine ''Neue'' wie am ersten Tag.

Keine erkennbaren Mängel sind bis jetzt aufgetreten und sie läuft genau so schön wie am ersten Tag.

Bis zum nächsten Bericht,der sicherlich genau so kurz und positiv ausfallen wird.


----------

